# How many times a day do you talk at school?



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

*How many times a day do you talk at school/college?*

I never speak to any other students at college.... I usually only talk once a day if the tutor asks me something.

What about you guys?


----------



## destroyX (Nov 20, 2010)

Never. Are you in college? If so you won't EVER have to talk again except the occasional "thanks" or "oops" like when you bump into someone. I don't hear myself for days sometimes.


----------



## unhappy123 (Apr 23, 2012)

Destroy said it all for me. Some days, I mean most days, all I said is "sorry" or "oops." In high school btw


----------



## Propaganda (Oct 26, 2010)

I am in college, and I talk to the students immediately next to me, on rare occasion. Although, in Philosophy, I talk to three others around me every day, all which happen to be attractive girls. :b

In Psyc, at the beginning of class we have casual conversations. Most the time I avoid other times I chime in. Considering by now those classes have only 15 students and it's late in the semester, we all are rather comfortable around each other.

It's odd, I lock up even thinking about approaching a girl I think is attractive, yet I have numbers of two girls one of which is the popular student government assistant president. Naturally we talk about school stuff with minimal witty banter.

I find the best classes are classes where there is group work. Sometimes you meet others that have a common interest, and the beginning of a bond lays existent of possibility. Yet, it's rare, but PITA group work has, at times, good outcomes.

.....


----------



## wolowizard (Apr 24, 2012)

maybe once a day on average


----------



## saturna (Apr 23, 2012)

I speak only when spoken to.


----------



## Resonance (Feb 11, 2010)

generally zero, except to professors


----------



## Starless Sneetch (Apr 24, 2012)

I never speak in class, unless I am spoken to. 

There are a few professors to whom I can speak freely outside of the classroom; they almost seem like family, which is nice. Of course, they are older and I think they understand my situation. Most people my age seem to be incapable of sympathy for S.A. Either that, or they can't understand it.


----------



## Ryount45 (Apr 16, 2012)

This has been my first semester in college and until recently I wouldnt' talk to anyone. But that angers me. I'm trying very hard to be more social but it's just soo hard. I'm in an English class that has been reduced to about 9 people. Recently i've found the confidence to talk to a few people in this class as i've become comfortable around everyone.


----------



## Olesya (May 8, 2011)

saturna said:


> I speak only when spoken to.


I am in college and this. I don't mind speaking to people, but I am not motivated to do so, I kind of don't care. At the same time, there are some great conversations and debates going on in my head. For some reason I am totally indifferent to people around me.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

I talk to my roommates and that's it. I'd love to change that, however.


----------



## Azurei (Apr 21, 2012)

Rarely speaking. Actually, I got used to my classmates not noticing my existence.


----------



## Invisigirl (Oct 11, 2011)

If I had a penny for every word I've said today ... I'd have 5 cents.


----------



## JadedAm (Dec 28, 2011)

I rarely talk since I only have one friend at my college.


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

An average school day I don't say a word..


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

Over a hundred, but im lucky to have a pre-sa friend which i can talk to. (I can't act like i did pre-sa but i can talk easier than with other people.) But in some lessons I can sometimes say 0-10 words in


----------



## msimone52 (Feb 24, 2012)

the only time i talk is if im talking to one of my teachers or if im spoken to other than that i dont say a word


----------



## Cheesecake (Feb 2, 2007)

I usually don't say a word. Unless someone asks a question.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

Almost never.


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 8, 2008)

Depends how many people talk to me or ask me questions that day. It can range from 0 to 5ish.


----------



## In Search (Mar 1, 2012)

Only when i am ask too other than that i would say 0 but recently i had a couple of nice conversations i think that talking to people around here is helping.


----------



## rockstarlive (May 3, 2012)

Wow, I thought I was in the minority with this, but yeah same here even on the most conversation filled days its just a couple of words.


----------



## applesauce5482 (Apr 26, 2012)

too little


----------



## VivaLaVida101 (Apr 18, 2012)

Yeah..... I speak when Spoken to lol


----------



## Bianca12 (Apr 29, 2012)

The only time I talk is on tuesdays and thursdays because those are the only times I have class with my friend.


----------



## MrGilligan (Apr 29, 2012)

I graduated last year, but when I did go to university, I could talk quite a lot depending on who was in my class. Some classes just weren't very social. No one really knew each other, so I didn't really talk to anyone. But in classes where I knew people, I'd usually talk to them as long as I could before class started. If I did go a day without talking to anyone, I'd feel like a failure... It's strange, because I don't really like people, but if I go too long without speaking to anyone, I feel really bad...


----------



## Tu Cielo (Jun 5, 2011)

This semester I've been talking a bit more, although it's probably because I'm only taking one class and one of my coworkers is in it. The previous semesters I could go an entire day without saying a word to anyone. It was so lonely =[


----------

